# 69 Front Signal Lights



## TK69tempest (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey guys - I'm being needy again!

Can anyone tell me what size the screws are that hold the front parking lights in on a '69 GTO?

Anyone have a diagram that shows the proper way to install them to the valance?

Thanks again...:seeya:


----------

